# Location near Sintra?



## pendejo1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Does anyone know if there are english-speaking ex-pat areas to live that are located north of Lisbon, near Sintra and/or Carcoviera? I would love to settle down near the coast within striking distance of Lisbon and the local Buddhist centers.


----------



## Guest910 (Feb 24, 2019)

From where you are considering, the main English speaking ex-pat areas are just two and half hours away by plane.


----------

